# Urdu: baanak



## littlepond

I was wondering if this word is common in Urdu as well: it is a very common word in Hindi. Seeing that this exists in Platts, I am assuming that it does exist at least in Urdu.

This is how we use it:
"baanak banen to main zaroor aaoongaa"
"us ke yeh kaam karne ke baanak bante nazar nahin aate"

"baanak ban-naa" means "if the right circumstances arise" in the first sentence and in the second, "being likely to happen".

Also, if this is not common, what colloquial-register word will be used in Urdu in such situations?

Please use transliteration in roman font. Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

I haven't heard_ baanak_ being used in Urdu. Others' experiences may be different!

موقع ملا تو میں ضرور آؤںگا - _mauqa3 milaa to1 main zaruur aa'oNgaa_
اس کے اس کام کو کرنے کے امکانات نظر آتے ہیں - _us ke is kaam ko karne ke imkaanaat nazar aate haiN_

موقع - _mauqa3_ (singular) |  موقعے - _mauqe _and  مواقع - _mawaaqi3_ (plural)
امکان - _imkaan_ (singular) | امکانات - _imkaanaat_ (plural)

حالات (ساز گار/ مناسب) ہوئے تو1 -_ Haalaat (saaz-gaar/munaasib) hu'e_ _to _could also be used.


----------



## Qureshpor

littlepond said:


> I was wondering if this word is common in Urdu as well: it is a very common word in Hindi. Seeing that this exists in Platts, I am assuming that it does exist at least in Urdu.
> 
> This is how we use it:
> "baanak banen to main zaroor aaoongaa"
> "us ke yeh kaam karne ke baanak bante nazar nahin aate"
> 
> "baanak ban-naa" means "if the right circumstances arise" in the first sentence and in the second, "being likely to happen".
> 
> Also, if this is not common, what colloquial-register word will be used in Urdu in such situations?
> 
> Please use transliteration in roman font. Thanks!


"baanak" is attested in Urdu dictionaries but like Alfaaz SaaHib, I have not come across this word. One of the Urdu dictionaries gives "baanak bigaRnaa". 

Would it be "baanak bane to...."?


----------



## littlepond

^ No, I was using the plural. Yes, in Hindi, we do use "baanak bigaRnaa" as well.


----------



## souminwé

You must have reason to suspect baanak isn't common in Urdu, I would suppose? Because I've never heard this word myself. Maybe speakers I know that have come from India know the word, but I've never heard them use it with me. Is it a regional thing?


----------



## marrish

I'm not familiar with this word either.


----------



## littlepond

souminwe jii, the reason I remembered this word is that I used this word the other day (it's very much common in all of north India, so I don't think there's any regionalism), and then I wondered about its usage in Urdu. When I checked in Platts, it gives a Sanskrit etymology: and so I wondered more. Since this word is very common in north India, where many Urdu-speaking people also live, I thought it might be used in Urdu as well, though maybe not that common among them. Seems that it is not common at least on the Pakistan side: it would be good to hear from some Urdu speaker from UP/Bihar/Rajasthan.


----------



## Chhaatr

Littlepond jii I haven't heard this word before but I must also confess my visits to UP are very infrequent.  Haven't been there since 2010.


----------



## littlepond

Alfaaz jii, aap kaa behad shukriya Urdu ke ve lafz pesh karne ke liye jo is sthiti mein prayog kare ja sakte hain; Chhatr jii, aap ka bhi, jis se shaayad yeh pataa chaltaa hai ki souminwe jii ka shak sahi ho sakta hai: shaayad yeh sirf UP/Rajasthan tak hi seemit ho?


----------



## Alfaaz

^ You're welcome. Are you familiar with any of the words listed?

Thanks for this thread in which you have shed light on the usage of a word that is perhaps not as commonly used (or even _new_ for some).


----------



## Chhaatr

littlepond said:


> Chhatr jii, aap ka bhi, jis se shaayad yeh pataa chaltaa hai ki souminwe jii ka shak sahi ho sakta hai: shaayad yeh sirf UP/Rajasthan tak hi seemit ho?



_dost_ I'm not a representative of Hindi (or for that matter, Urdu) speaker of UP.  Having lived most of my formative years outside the state "_merii kaifiyat is waqt bayaan karne ke li'e yahii kahaa jaa saktaa hai keh: nah ghar kaa nah ghaaT kaa_".  _muHaavarah mukammal nahiiN karuuN gaa, kyoNkeh anaa to Thes pahuNche gii_.


----------



## littlepond

Alfaaz said:


> Are you familiar with any of the words listed?



Alfaaz jii, I wasn't familiar with "imkaan" and its plural. The other two words "mauqaa" and "haalaat" are both used in Hindi as well in day-to-day life; however, I knew only "mauqe" as the plural, not "mawaaqi". Thanks for introducing me to new words!



Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for this thread in which you have shed light on the usage of a word that is perhaps not as commonly used (or even _new_ for some).



You are welcome


----------



## gagun

I do not know baanak but i do use Jame tho mai'n zarur aawongaa or mauq3 milaa tho mai'n zarur aawongaa.


----------



## marrish

littlepond said:


> Alfaaz jii, aap kaa behad shukriya Urdu ke ve lafz pesh karne ke liye jo is sthiti mein prayog kare ja sakte hain; Chhatr jii, aap ka bhi, jis se shaayad yeh pataa chaltaa hai ki souminwe jii ka shak sahi ho sakta hai: shaayad yeh sirf UP/Rajasthan tak hi seemit ho?


I just met a Hindi speaking friend of mine who hails from Rajasthan - he wasn't aware of _baanak_.


----------



## littlepond

^ Jilla, gaanv, tehsil bhii bataayein, to behtar hoga, hai naa? Rajasthaan bahut baRaa praant hai: alag-alag zillon meing alag-alag dialects hain; aur us par, aap kaa ek dost sab ka pratinidhitv to nahin kartaa. Phir bhii, jaankaari ke liye shukriya: yeh shaayad sirf UP-Bihar mein zyaada chalta ho, aisa shak aur thoRa tagRaa hotaa maluum paRtaa hai.


----------



## marrish

littlepond said:


> ^ Jilla, gaanv, tehsil bhii bataayein, to behtar hoga, hai naa? Rajasthaan bahut baRaa praant hai: alag-alag zillon meing alag-alag dialects hain; aur us par, aap kaa ek dost sab ka pratinidhitv to nahin kartaa. Phir bhii, jaankaari ke liye shukriya: yeh shaayad sirf UP-Bihar mein zyaada chalta ho, aisa shak aur thoRa tagRaa hotaa maluum paRtaa hai.


_bha'ii kaun-sii aisii hindostaan kii riyaasat hai jo bahut baRii nah ho? meraa bhii maan_naa hai kih yih lafz UP-Bihaar meN qadre raa'ij hai magar raajasthaan meN nahiiN. aap kii ma3luumaat ke liye yih mere dost chittauR gaRh shahr se ta3alluq rakhte haiN, jis kii ba-daulat mujhe zila3, gaa'oN nah taHsiil bataane kii zaruurat hai. vuh sab kii numaa'indagii kareN nah kareN meraa mas'alah nahiiN maiN faqat aap kii xidmat meN, Hasb-e-imkaan, ma3luumaat faraaham karne kii xaatir Haazir hu'aa thaa.

yih Urdu ke zumre meN aane vaalii laRii hote hu'e aap ko baa ijaazat mutawajjih karaa'uuN kih aap kaa darj-kardah pahlaa lafz "jilla" nah hii duusraa "zilla/zillon" SiHHat-mand hai: "single "l" hai". baaqii j/z ke shash-o-panj ko duur karne kaa mere paas ko'ii chaarah nahiiN._


----------

